
Privilege escalation via the unintended UnattendedUtilities - tuxuser
https://billyhulbert.github.io/priv-esc-the-unintended-UnattendedUtilities/
======
gambiting
Yeah we have xbox devkits and that sounds pretty much right - as long as your
"exploit" doesn't break retail mode, MS will almost certainly reply "good for
you, have fun". Their developer mode is pretty open.

------
aspenmayer
Good one. He even released his unattended script privilege escalation code:

[https://github.com/billyhulbert/XboxUnattend](https://github.com/billyhulbert/XboxUnattend)

------
haecceity
> This service is only registered and executed when an authorized Xbox One is
> running under Developer Mode and will not execute in a retail environment

Still neat.

